# Roller Team 700 problem - Fairly Urgent



## ttcharlie

Hi All,

I recently bought (3 weeks) a Roller Team 700 and everything seemed to work

I parked it up at home and noticed a light on the control panel was on but didnt take much notice of it.

Today I plugged the van in to get the frideg going and charge the batteries. The fridge has power and oven has power but the main lights and control panel seem to be dead.

I have checked the red isolater and this seems to be on, but dn't seem to have any other idea?

Looking to go away in a couple of days for the first trip in it? Any ideas.....

I should also mention that it has solar panels fitted and an inverter to a second set of power sockets.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give to to this struggling new MH owner.


----------



## cronkle

If it is the same panel as my Autoroller 500 you may need to switch it back on by pressing one of the buttons on the bottom right and holding it in. It should be marked as an on/off but on mine the marking is not obvious. From memory it is the switch that you press to show the state of the battery charge.

On the other hand I might have the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

If you have the control panel below. The top left button enables the battery power (necessary even if on hook-up), and the far middle right enables the lighting circuit.

If this is not the problem, check the fuses which are located behind the passenger seat in a little black box (behind the battery charger).

As a last resort, it may be worth taking the control panel away from the wall (but not totally disconnecting). Purely to check the seating of the block connectors. This is done by removing the fascia to reveal the retaining screws. Obviously be careful not to make matters worse.

For your info, on ours the bottom left button is for an auxiliary option such as an exterior light. You will probably find this does nothing at all.

When on Hook-Up the two sets of 4 lights on the left of the control panel should scroll across (red, green, green, green) to indicate the charger is operational (the top one being indicative of the Leisure Battery and the bottom for the Engine Battery).

There is also a light on the right hand side that indicates Hook-Up, and directly below this is another light that indicates a blown fuse.

It sounds to me like you don't have the top left and middle right buttons pressed.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ttcharlie

Hi all,

Thanks for your help so far, time for an update...

I have power in the van but the control panel is still dead and the lighting is the same.

All electrical sockets work and all fuses seem good.

The control panel is the same as the one above, but is lifeless with none of the switches doing anything.  

Any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

ttcharlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your help so far, time for an update...
> 
> I have power in the van but the control panel is still dead and the lighting is the same.
> 
> All electrical sockets work and all fuses seem good.
> 
> The control panel is the same as the one above, but is lifeless with none of the switches doing anything.
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> Thanks


If it isn't a fuse I would go for removing it to take a look that the connectors are seated properly (similar problem for us a couple of years ago). In fact just the moving of it brought it back to life.

However, if you try that just go easy and don't make matters worse.


----------



## ttcharlie

I think this may be the next step....


----------



## ttcharlie

Tried the control panel fix and it didn't seem to do anything. Alll contacts looked good.

Can someone confirm if there is only one fuse box? and also would the inverter have its own fuse of the supply side? 

I also dont seem to have the main circuit breaker ? (cant find one) and everythng is done of a switch on the inverter??

Cheeers


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

The main circuit breaker is under the driver side rear passenger seats, though I can't see how this would have any effect on the 12v side of things (* the forward facing seats that are back to back with the sink - At the back of the hook-up connection point.)

There is only one fusebox (as standard) for the hab area, but yours may have been modified when they have fit the inverter / solar (though we also fitted an inverter and solar to ours, without changing much. We added an inline fuse between the solar and batteries and the inverter was fused itself).


----------



## ttcharlie

To the left of the control panel do you also have a black Led holder< or it looks like one...?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I think what you are referring to, may be something to do with the Thermostat for the Truma heating system.


----------



## ttcharlie

Might be, still no luck on the lights.

Have had to call the pro's in to sort the problem. Hopefully they can get it sorted before we have to cancel the trip.


----------



## cabby

ok ttcharlie hope you do get it sorted and let us know what the problem was and how it was fixed please, in case another owner has the same problem.

cabby


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Good Luck with it, please keep us posted.

* one other thing, I have just had a niggling feeling that there "may" have been a fuse somewhere amongst the wiring behind the control panel. Did you take a look when you removed it? 

** Also, I think there is a HUGE fuse (almost like a shunt) near the fuse box but outside of it close to the under seat battery.


----------



## ttcharlie

I could't find any additional fuses but in all honesty was loosing the will to live......

One question though, does the lighting work through the leasure battery even when on hook up? ie if the leasure battery was dead and not taking charge would the lighting and control panel still work?

I did think that the lights/panel might get its power from the battery, and if this was dead might be the issue. Could this be something to do with the wiring required to run off the solar panels???

At the moment I cant get to the leasure battery to check it as I need to remove the seat and swivel base.


----------



## cronkle

ttcharlie said:


> I could't find any additional fuses but in all honesty was loosing the will to live......
> 
> One question though, does the lighting work through the leasure battery even when on hook up? ie if the leasure battery was dead and not taking charge would the lighting and control panel still work?
> 
> I did think that the lights/panel might get its power from the battery, and if this was dead might be the issue. Could this be something to do with the wiring required to run off the solar panels???
> 
> At the moment I cant get to the leasure battery to check it as I need to remove the seat and swivel base.


Yes, the lights are 12 volt.

Your could check the state of the battery by trying something through the inverter.

If the inverter has been left connected that could be a power drain (even on 'standby') that may flatten the battery.

If you have the hook-up connected you should be getting 12 volt as the charger should be working and providing a converted current.

Just some thoughts - hope they help


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

As Cronkle says, the lighting system is 12v, but I couldn't be 100% sure if they would work on hook-up using the output from the charger (if the battery was dead). 

I would have thought that the voltage supplied by the charger may be enough to power the lights and control panel. But I am by no means sure of this.


----------



## ttcharlie

My thought maybe that the batterry is completely dead and the intelligent battery charger is not picking it up and so not providing any charge. Hence no feed to lights/panel, and no charge....

But, its only a thought so probably wrong.... :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

ttcharlie said:


> My thought maybe that the batterry is completely dead and the intelligent battery charger is not picking it up and so not providing any charge. Hence no feed to lights/panel, and no charge....
> 
> But, its only a thought so probably wrong.... :lol:


Ah, that could well be the case. In fact, I would say it is highly likely.

Obviously if the battery is dead AND the charger isn't outputting the necessary volts then nothing on the 12v side is going to work. The only thing that is throwing me, is you originally said that you spotted a light on, on the Control Panel.


----------



## ttcharlie

Yes, light was on a week or so ago (sorry should of said that..)

I also think the battery isolator was left on. (its not this complicated on my T25 Westy!!!!)

Think I will wipping the seat off first thing tomorrow and then sticking the battery on charge.

If not I might start beating it with a branch. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## finyar

Don't forget to check the inline fuse on the red cable near the battery.

This may have blown and is normally separate to the fuse bank.

I am reading this with interest as I had exactly the same problem this time last year and it turned out to be a faulty on/off switch on the control panel
I opened the control panel and bypassed the on/off switch and the panel came to back to life.
Mine was a Chausson, but this is the same maker as Rollerteam so you never know

Hope this is of help

Raymond


----------



## ttcharlie

Cheers all, i will keep you updated


----------



## ttcharlie

The auto electrician is here and pulling his hair out! Mickey mouse has obviously been involved previously....

A question for those in the know, how many multi plugs do you have coming off the back of the control panel (we only have1, but looks like connections for 2 ??)and where in the motorhome is the main control unit located?

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## ttcharlie

Also does amyne know the manufacturer reference?


----------



## GerryD

We had a problem with the identical panel on a CI Carioca 705. There is a known fault on the PCB on this panel. Ours was changed under warranty.
Don't know your warranty situation, but a good CI dealer may well have a new panel in stock.
Unfortunately, Auto-Trail are possibly closed until 3rd Jan.
Gerry


----------



## ttcharlie

Well we found the fault...

The control panel has a blown chip on th board and their also seems to be a fault on the control unitunder the fuse board.

So had to cancel the first trip away over the new year   and will be getting it sorted asap when everywhere opens in the new year.

Can anyone recommend someone in the Bristol area? 

Cheers


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

When we had problems with our Nordelettronica Charger we got a replacement from these guys. They had them in stock and it was dispatched very quickly.

Delta Components Ltd. Delta House, Unit T3, Fircroft Way, Edenbridge, Kent. TN8 6EL
Telephone: +44 (0)1732 865435 - Fax: +44 (0)1732 863514

Alternatively try your local CI Dealer, we use Geoff Cox and found their service second to none.

Address:122 Derby Road
Denby,Derbyshire
DE5 8LG

Telephone:01332 781562


----------



## ttcharlie

*Update*

I thought I had better update this thread.

It turned out that the main fuse board had blown and also taken the control panel out with it :-(

This all got alot worse when I discovered that the main fuse board was out of stock at the factory and on 10 week delivery! Luckily for me the order came back from Davan Caravans in just over 3 weeks not 10.

The auto electrician is in tomorrow to do a full electrical test on all parts of the van before they plug in the new panels. At a cost of £430 I dont want them blowing again.

I'll save the massive difference in price of the same parts between different dealers to another thread. I think it might raise a few eyebrows....

Cheers


----------



## ttcharlie

Well also discovered the chargers had blown as well.

The auto electrician did look a bit bemused by the italian charger that claimed to be 'non fused'! and covered in plastic.

He was abit bemused by some of the standard wiring in the van from new, and has decided that there are better more fullproof ways of doing it all.

Hopefully, this will be the end of the electrical gremlins....


----------

